# Did You Get Your Fish Christmas Presents?



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just want to know. I got Perry the Tetra 1.5 LED Aquarium Kit. It comes with an LED light, a filter, and of course the 1.5 gallon tank itself. After all Perry is part of the family.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorta; I got Spud an early present a coupla weeks ago by buying a 5 gallon hex off craigslist for 20 bucks. It is in great shape and he upgraded from a 2.5 gallon so he is happy with the extra space. 
a


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

YUp, got Doctor Z a mirror that is the same size as one side of the tank so he can have a flare off with himself once or twice a day. My wife also bought me a new LED light that will better support plants and is in the correct light spectrum so I'm excited about that.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Heh, no. I felt bad because before we left for NS I gave my cat and bunny their presents. When I get home after Jan I am getting Bowser and Ludendorff a little brother


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No but I'm probably going to upgrade Nemo from his 1 gallon to a 1.5 gallon due to the death of one of my fish last night.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I got 4 small (1.7 gallon) hex tank kits at this place called Hammers for some of my growing babies. bags and bags of colored gravel and plastic clips for snail food. Set 2 of the tanks, one in front of me, one in the bathroom and still looking for places for the other. I've got one of my fave baby boys in the one at my desk and he loves it! Can't wait to set the rest up. My fishies also got blood worms on the 21st and last night. (Our presents where handed out on the 21st  ) Also got presents for the dog and cats (The cats got a betta shaped cat nip toy, lol) and I got polymer clay to make bettas with.. it was a very fishy Christmas.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Gave them their "Christmas buffet extravaganza" - brine shrimp yesterday morning, pellets for supper, then this morning each one got a mini shred of leftover white meat turkey or bloodworms if they didn't eat it and tonight I'm giving them some more brineshrimp or white worms. They didn't get gravy though ... but some of them went bonkers for the turkey, it was quite amusing 

Actually tomorrow if it all pans out, I'm getting some much needed live plants for them all. The silk ones I have are too old and grungy and I'm too lazy atm to bleach them. And I'm going to ugrade Aztec and Solstice to 2.5gs.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I got them sponge filters for Christmas. Now if only I had the forsight to buy the pumps needed to push air through the sponge filters when I ordered the sponge filters in the first place. XD

They'll get the other half of their gift today. Along with new lights because of algae issues.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh. Well Perry isn't the only one who had presents. And bettas eat turkey?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, no, they're not supposed to eat turkey. I just feed it as a once a year treat.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought frozen brine shrimp. And a new light for the plants, they should be VERY happy.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I would think they are.


----------



## Artist with a betta (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine got a new sponge filter, and little soft rubber coral, and a tiki style house (which he loves).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wasnt here Christmas. On my Birthday I got Carter a present.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

What was it?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I bought 4 pounds of betta food! Atisons! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good grief.
I thought of getting a couple of decorations for my tanks but decided not to. I'm going to have enough stuff to haul to Texas as it is.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I got Marco 2 plants, plant bulbs that will hopefully grow, a tiki statue, and of course he had a brine srimp feast for dinner :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> What was it?


 I am still trying to set it up. CO2 injector. It will help plant growth which Carter will like.


----------



## Kuro (Dec 24, 2012)

its not here yet but my parents bought me a 5g mini bow for Aero my black orchid CT male so he can have more room(he's in a 2.5g right now) and a better tank the whar he's in now

and some fake plant should be coming with the tank.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

All my boys that were in 1 gallons were upgraded to new 2.5's for their presents.
The sorority tank got a new filter and heater
and I got some NLS pellets for everyone for the first time instead of omega one!


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

*belated*

Odysseus is getting two ZooMed suction-cup mounted bamboo thickets to explore. I picked them out very carefully a while back to make sure the leaves on these particular ones are very soft. Unfortunately, I left them at my old place in the move, so he's getting them as a Christmas present.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice! I got Perry a strip of meat.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats probably not the best idea. Carter CO2 injector's setup.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Let me know how that works out, CB. How soon do you notice a change, and how much do your plants grow?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It just got setup today. I will keep an eye though.


----------

